# Is your lip outta wack?



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sometimes it can be a little bit of a struggle to get the lip glued in the lip slot and aligned perfectly. Of course we want the lip straight so the bait runs right. 

Here's an easy way to place the lip in the bait when you're ready to glue it into the body:

Before you install the lip, make a paper template of it, by tracing it onto paper and carefully cutting it out with scissors.* (Or better yet, save the template you used, if you cut your own lips out of Lexan)*











Then fold the template in half so that you have a line that runs right down the center of the lip. Fold it _carefully_ so that the fold is precisely centered:












While the template is still folded in half, run the side edge of a permanent marker down the edge of the template where its folded. See how I'm using the side, not the tip of the marker? Its easier than trying to get the point to run down the fold you made:











When you unfold the paper template you now have a fine line running perfectly along the exact middle of it.











Glue the template with that sexy new centerline back onto the lip with rubber cement and give it a few minutes to dry. Peel back and remove just enough of the paper template so that when you put the lip in the slot there's no paper where the lip goes into the slot. It will peel off easily because rubber cement disconnects from the Lexan easily. I've drawn a pencil line showing where the paper should be removed:









You can now use that centerline from the permanent marker to help you be sure that the lip is centered.

Now glue it in and hold the bait by the tail and sort of sight down the back of the bait and see where that centerline lines up for you. You can easily tell if the lips need to be aligned to the right or left a little. See next post....It shows the paper removed, the lip inserted and glued in with epoxy and being viewed for perfect alignment...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, we be jammin,' Mon! 

*vc does his Snoopy dance


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

You have got to show us that snoopy dance


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Great post VC. Im hoping that with the tutorials you and Tigger has posted here that well start seeing some new bait builders adding their post to this forum. 

Dallas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, lazy. I'm hoping we get a lot more participation. You see, I would also like to learn new stuff from other builders. Its amazing how much you can learn when a lot of guys jump in and post on a thread.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

VC, I agree, more people posting can benefit us all. I think sometimes we get stuck in a rut doing things; while it may not be the best or easiest method it works so we just don&#8217;t give it another though. Then we see another person&#8217;s way of performing the same task and the light bulb goes on. 

Dallas


----------

